# Yearly Service Cost?



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Im not familiar with johnson pricing, but am curious as i picked up the same motor you have to put on a skiff of mine. I would take a stab and say sparkplugs are $5 each times 3. (dont use anything but a champion plug btw) waterpumps proably 35 bucks, quart or so of gear oil $15 ish bucks, then the fuel wate separator (price varies greatly on brand), then the filter on the motor. Honestly i dont know if they even have a fuel filter on the motor (mine does not) but im retrofitting a yamaha one i got to go on it. Then you got grease the fittings, propshaft etc, spray it down with silicone. I wouldnt pay anyone more that $250 to do the job.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

you can do the plugs and lower unit oil yourself and save the money
{price the parts and shop rate and ask for recommend. from mem. here based on your location}

have the shop do the h20 pump-$150 part included-i think


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

2.5 hrs flat rate shop time* shop rate (mine is $115/hour some are less some are more) + parts which will be less than $100 including shop supplies.


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Part costs are part costs. should be less than 100 for the water pump, fluid and plugs. Labor is the unknown. One guy here said he is charged 115 per hour. My mechanic (not a shade tree either mind you, legit mechanic with shop and all) charges me less thatn 115. Focus more on the shop rate. I would not pay more than 250 either. Like I said...most of that is shop work. 

You can absolutely do the plugs and fluid yourself. Go on youtube and look at how to change lower unit fluid. Easy stuff. If its milky...take it to a shop. Bad gaskets.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

marsh, where are you located?


----------



## Live4Reds (Jun 27, 2011)

Tallahassee


----------

